# High Quality Reliable Outdoor Motion Sensor



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Look up BEA Falcon sensors. They are microwave sensors (senses moving objects) and are of commercial grade. I own an electrical company, and we use them for triggering overhead doors. They have been reliable for us.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

splatz said:


> I am fine with a standalone low voltage security / alarm system type sensor operating the lights with a relay, but I don't want anything tied to a compatible lighting control panel. I am fine with automation, but I don't want these sensors tied to some particular brand of panel or etc.


I did one more than thirty years ago with alarm sensors on a indoor install, for some repair bays for heavy equipment. Built a relay panel to control different areas, and it's still working fine. If I recall correctly I used a off delay timer to keep the relay on for a specified period of time as the detectors were a momentary contact closures.

When the mechanic went to sleep under a truck on his creeper, the lights went out and he had to slide out and wave his legs about to turn the lights back on.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CMP said:


> I did one more than thirty years ago with alarm sensors on a indoor install, for some repair bays for heavy equipment. Built a relay panel to control different areas, and it's still working fine.


I think most of my customers would be totally happy with something you could build with relay logic alone. The few that need a little fancier control, I am thinking might be better off with a small PLC rather than a proprietary lighting control system.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I believe Wattstopper makes some line voltage dome type washdown rated ceiling sensors. I used some about 8 years ago to watch for cows traveling under them in a barn, that in turn started a mister system for the cows. I haven't been back and as far as I know they are still working.

Are you looking for a ceiling or wall mount sensor?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wa


Cow said:


> Are you looking for a ceiling or wall mount sensor?


I need a wall mount but maybe a ceiling mount would work if there's a soffit...


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

splatz said:


> I have been frustrated for some time finding a good quality outdoor motion sensor. Everyone agrees the consumer grade stuff on the shelves at the big box stores sucks. However I haven't found the better pro-grade stuff I tried (RAB) much better.
> 
> I am not looking for something built into a kit with the light. Are there any better options?
> 
> I am fine with a standalone low voltage security / alarm system type sensor operating the lights with a relay, but I don't want anything tied to a compatible lighting control panel. I am fine with automation, but I don't want these sensors tied to some particular brand of panel or etc.


Here ya go. https://www.interlogix.com.au/documents/6187-datasheet.pdf


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I would contact Watt-stopper. Ask them at the factory. We needed some manual on and 3 hour timed off sensors for equipment rooms and tunnels. The sales mucks said no way. I found a contact for Watt stopper and they once they understood the need and the quanity we would be purchacing agreed for to making them for us for not much more money, even changed the color to gray so it was obvious that you had a mechanical room switch in you hand .
Watt stopper is not a inexpensive product you are asking for a good product to get more expensive with your needes


----------



## Blockisle9 (Oct 31, 2020)

I have 3 Zenith I installed at my home 8 years ago. They work great. I’m kind of surprised. The only down fall is they use halogen 2 pin lamps


----------

